# WTB Primos Tall Trigger Stick



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

Subject says it all. If you have one you're looking to unload please post or PM. I prefer the tripod version, but the monopod is an option too.


----------



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

Got mine for $99 off of Amazon, free shipping to boot.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Just saw this on KSL, not sure if it's what you're looking for.

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=36823290&cat=225&lpid=&search=&ad_cid=12


----------

